

Ask HN:  Register side project as company? - timmyc

Should I register a side project as a company or wait for it to take off first?
======
alexbiz
I would say that depends on whether or not you expect any income to start and
also if you are assuming any liability with your side project. Registering as
a company will help shield you from this (at least in the U.S.).

~~~
timmyc
How much liability can there be? Following all copyright/trademark laws and
such..

